# pc systemstart aufräumen



## Wasserpflanze (1. November 2014)

*pc systemstart aufräumen*

hey ich möchte meinen system start mal etwas ausmisten aber ich weiß nicht genau was ich deaktivieren kann oder nicht :/

hab im msconfic geschaut 

es wird am start ausgeführt 

Saitek SST Profile Launcher - Ist meine maus R.A.T 5

Saitek MFD File System Driver - auch maus 

Raptr Desktop App - Ist GPU software

IDT PC AUDIO- An oder Deaktivieren?

HP BEATS- kann an bleiben oder Deaktivieren?

Google Chrome (10) - sind glaube meine addons die können ja aus brauche sowas nicht am system start  wenn chrome geschlossen ist

CyberLink Virtual Drive - keine ahnung 

CyberLink Media Libray Service -keine ahnung

avast Antivirus - mein antivir programm

Catalyst Control center - 

Sound blaster tactical 3d Control Panel- meine kopfhöhrer

windows desktopgadgets (2) cpu und gpu anzeige 

mehr steht da ned 


aber ich komme wenn chrome offen ist und steam auf gute 65 laufende prozesse ist das normal?


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2014)

Also "Prozesse" sind bei Windows immer ein Haufen aktiv, da musst Du Dir keine Gedanken machen. 


Wegen der Sachen, die Du nicht kennst, würde ich mal googlen - zB IDT PC Audio ist vlt was für die Soundkarte, was Du aber nicht schon beim Start brauchst. Diese CyberLinkSachen kannst Du aber sicher einfach deaktivieren. Und zB der Profile Launcher: stellst Du denn oft was um bei der Maus? Wenn nein, dann brauchst Du das auch  nicht schon beim Start.


----------

